# Acronym thread



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

OK guys, I read so many acronyms at my workplace that my brain can't handle any more when I come here. So please --

1. Try to spell out whatever it is you're talking about in the body of your message so that those of us who are acronym-challenged can at least know what you are talking about!

2. If you have a question about an acronym, maybe you can post it here and people can explain what it is.

I'll start: what is CRS?


----------



## ynot (Jan 30, 2010)

CRS=Cherry Red Shrimp
hth
lol


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

*Acronym*

Maybe there could be a spot for acronyms and have them all listed there that way you could go to it and look it up.


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

ynot said:


> CRS=Cherry Red Shrimp
> hth
> lol


CRS=Crystal Red Shrimp
RCS=Red Cherry Shrimp
Hth


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

CRS means crystal red shrimp and RCS means red cherry shrimp...


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Hmm, good idea! I'll start a thread in the beginner's section (as it'll probably benefit those members most), and people can reply with their suggestions.

Fishy Acronyms!


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

ameekplec. said:


> Hmm, good idea! I'll start a thread in the beginner's section (as it'll probably benefit those members most), and people can reply with their suggestions.
> 
> Fishy Acronyms!


Great idea


----------



## mrsleny (Sep 6, 2010)

For those with iPod Touch or iPhone, there is a free app for Aquarium acronyms.

http://appshopper.com/lifestyle/aquarium-abbreviations


----------

